# Cracks on the vaulted ceiling at the corners of home



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Donna, I'll offer an opinion.
I doubt that those cracks relate to any foundation problem but they may be a persistent problem. If the house were mine and I wanted to be sure the cracks were eliminated I would remove the drywall on both sides to allow inspection and a better connection of the framing at that point. If the wood on either side is allowed to flex independent of the wood on the opposite side you will get the cracks.

There are also better "mud" compounds, the drywall coating that covers the seam. If you get to that point the pros here can advise.

As for buying, simply assign a cost to this repair and attempt to deduct it from the price. Estimating cost by way of the internet and a few pictures would be a wild guess, but repairs like this can usually be covered by a couple thousand. Even if you guess low this appears to be a minor issue in regards to buying a house.

best
Bud


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 

With a crack of that size, it is 99% of the time NOT indicative of a structural defect. 

How old is the home and how was that drywall ceiling done? Interesting to have that mitre on a non-vaulted application.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

---------------------------Welcome to the forums!-----------------------

Are these cove ceilings? That would explain the crack locations... following the inside joint. How old is the house?

Gary


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a very typical place for cracks to appear with vaulted ceilings. In fact, in my lifetime as a painter, I can't recall too many vaulted ceilings that didn't get cracks. Vaulteds ask a lot of the drywall. Long, pitched runs of drywall possibly attached to green framing lumber. Lots of movement in the wood........well, you get the picture.

To fix? Could be as simple as shoring up the drywall with more screws, fixing the cracks, matching the texture and repainting. Of course if you go the route of pulling down the drywall that's on there now and putting in new, well, that's a whole 'other ball game.

If it were me, for the time being, I would just caulk those cracks, monitor them, and if they come back, do a proper fix as mentioned in the above paragraph.


----------

